# Cyberpunk 2077



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

It’s coming out very soon. This looks massive and a game changer. Can’t wait!


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2020)

That looks more like it!


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 27, 2020)

Is Keanu Reeves still in it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Is Keanu Reeves still in it?


Yes


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> oh no


Looks like the perfect role for him


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 27, 2020)

Preordered it months ago. I can't tell you how excited about it I am.

Then again, I've only ever preordered  two other games:

No Man's Sky.
And
Duke Nukem  Forever. 

So....I've not exactly got the best form on the Hype Train.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 27, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Is Keanu Reeves still in it?



Appear so, his gruff, one-note does it all voice is unmistakably in there somewhere.

Whats great about games,  over the hardware to play them on of late,  I can get it instantly.  Well, it prob 100Gb so its going to take ages to download.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 27, 2020)

Has anyone played the original table top game?


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2020)

Delayed to December.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 27, 2020)

tommers said:


> Delayed to December.


 You are fucking joking right?


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't mind delays, as long as it's right when it comes out.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 27, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I don't mind delays, as long as it's right when it comes out.



This is what developers learn quick, people forget delays, they never forget shit software. 
It's only a few weeks, amazing what can get done when you sleep under your desk.  @CDPR the company bonus is to be able to sleep in your own bed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2020)

I quite want to play this as when it's out. The other part of me thinks it would be worth waiting till I can afford a 4k TV and PS5...


----------



## Whagwan (Oct 28, 2020)

Delay gives me time to actually get an RTX 3070 given they're probably gonna have the same stock issues as the 3080 and 3090 when they launch tomorrow...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 28, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Has anyone played the original table top game?



Yes


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 28, 2020)

Is it any good?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 28, 2020)

Whagwan said:


> Delay gives me time to actually get an RTX 3070 given they're probably gonna have the same stock issues as the 3080 and 3090 when they launch tomorrow...



Worth looking at the new AMD graphics cards too, the 3070s are trickling out at 12% of actual orders.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 is 'ready for the PC,' but current-gen console versions still need work
					

CD Projekt pointed the finger at the Xbox One and PlayStation 4 as the source of yesterday's delay.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2020)

Damn, shoulda put PS in the OP. No PC nerditry here please.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2020)

grow up


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2020)

This is going to be a mess on release.









						Cyberpunk 2077 is "ready for PC", per most embarrassing investor call of all time
					

CD Projekt's joint CEO Adam Kicińsk said the game is ready to go on next-gen consoles and PC, but optimisation for current-gen needs some more time.




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## magneze (Oct 29, 2020)

I'll wait for the Steam sale like normal.


----------



## yield (Oct 29, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Has anyone played the original table top game?





Artaxerxes said:


> Yes





steveo87 said:


> Is it any good?


I played a bit of Cyberpunk 2020 decades ago, dystopian and the combat system is brutal. Preferred Shadowrun where at least there was a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2020)

CDPR bit off too much with the next gen, now they have 9 machines to test against.
Nobody will own a PS5 or XBX in December, could have left it for a while.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 17, 2020)

I got the 3070 FE a week after release, ready for the game now...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 18, 2020)

Rumours for another delay were doing the rounds last week.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 24, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised. But there have been loads of (well a couple) of photos of the games I warehouses ready to go, if that counts for anything. 

Also, after the '16 hours of gameplay' various media types got this week, I get the feeling any issue they had, will be fixed with a 'day one patch' - off the top of my head, there were a number of reveiersnthst said the UI was a bit shit, and that the objectives could do with a clean up.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 24, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> But there have been loads of (well a couple) of photos of the games I warehouses ready to go, if that counts for anything.


All that'll happen will be a massive patch updated on that stock once installed if there are any issues.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 24, 2020)

Nivag said:


> All that'll happen will be a massive patch updated on that stock once installed if there are any issues.


Exactly. You worded it in a more concise way than me


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 3, 2020)

Uh oh!!!


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)

The reviews are slightly underwhelming from the ones I've read.


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Dec 8, 2020)

Humberto said:


> The reviews are slightly underwhelming from the ones I've read.


They inevitably would have been, to be fair. 
I think the nature of hype means that the finished article will always be underwhelming, at least initially.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2020)

tommers said:


>



Important to note that this isn't just the usual "computer games can have blinking lights" thing.


> When "suiting up" for a BD, especially with Judy, V will be given a headset that is meant to onset the instance. The headset fits over both eyes and features a rapid onslaught of white and red blinking LEDs, much like the actual device neurologists use in real life to trigger a seizure when they need to trigger one for diagnosis purposes. If not modeled off of the IRL design, it's a very spot-on coincidence, and because of that this is one aspect that I would personally advise you to avoid altogether. When you notice the headset come into play, look away completely or close your eyes. This is a pattern of lights designed to trigger an epileptic episode and it very much did that in my own personal playthrough.


Also that, since writing the article, the author has had loads of people sending her deliberately seizure-triggering videos.



gamers eh


----------



## BigTom (Dec 9, 2020)

PSA warning for anyone with light sensitive epilepsy, this game has sequences that contain lots of triggers for seizures: Cyberpunk 2077 Epileptic PSA

CDPR say they are working on a proper solution but seems pretty shitty that nobody picked up on this during development or thought to include a proper warning or mode to turn some of the intentional stuff off: CDPR Is Working On A "More Permanent Solution" Regarding Cyberpunk 2077 Epilepsy Concerns



> Braindances are something that CDPR has been talking about as a feature for awhile now, and it's an intricate part of the story from start to finish. BD's allow players to interface with memories, often of the deceased, by plugging into a mainframe and diving in. Pretty much everything about this is a trigger and this is something that caused me to have a grand mal seizure when playing to help with our review. This is also a trigger on many levels, starting with the device itself.
> 
> When "suiting up" for a BD, especially with Judy, V will be given a headset that is meant to onset the instance. The headset fits over both eyes and features a rapid onslaught of white and red blinking LEDs, much like the actual device neurologists use in real life to trigger a seizure when they need to trigger one for diagnosis purposes. If not modeled off of the IRL design, it's a very spot-on coincidence, and because of that this is one aspect that I would personally advise you to avoid altogether. When you notice the headset come into play, look away completely or close your eyes. This is a pattern of lights _designed _to trigger an epileptic episode and it very much did that in my own personal playthrough.



edit: sorry I thought I jumped to the newest post but must have hit the bottom of page 1 instead


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2020)

Think I'll give it a few months to get sorted before I pick it up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm having a PC built for me in the summer so hopefully it'll be patched to the nines by then. Still irritates that it's now normal for multi-million pound games to be released full of bugs, like the Red Hot Chilli Peppers releasing an album without bass but promising a Flea patch will happen soon


----------



## salem (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm tempted by the stadia offer (£49.99 prerelease with a free Google Chromecast ultra + stadia controller thrown in - i.e everything you need to play the game).


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 9, 2020)

Last pre-order I did was for No Man's Sky and said I wouldn't pre-order again.  Ah well...


----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2020)

Am watching my friend play this right now. He's having a lot of fun choosing the right penis size for his character


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 9, 2020)

I get this when I open the pre-download:


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2020)

CDPR made the Witcher 3.  Nuff said.

lol I just preordered it.   Unlocks in 4 hours. Download time 4hrs 12min.

oh yes.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 10, 2020)

Cracked already.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 10, 2020)

Been playing this for a few hours. It's fun but a little clunky.
It wouldn't let me remap some of the keys, which made playing with mouse and keyboard a pain. I now play using a controller. Hopefully the key remapping will be fixed in a future update.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 10, 2020)

Anyone played it on PS4 (base model), yet?
I've seen stories of it being either really janky or completely unplayable. 
Just wondering/hoping if thats just the standard media backlash post hype?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Anyone played it on PS4 (base model), yet?
> I've seen stories of it being either really janky or completely unplayable.
> Just wondering/hoping if thats just the standard media backlash post hype?


Just about to fire it up now, downloaded last night


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 10, 2020)

I wait with baited breath...


----------



## Nivag (Dec 10, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> I wait with baited breath...


I was waiting to see what it was like too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Cracked already.


it has no DRM, the same as all their games, it requires no cracking


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 10, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> it has no DRM, the same as all their games, it requires no cracking


The Steam version has the usual Steam DRM. This is the version cracked by CODEX.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2020)

ah ok , should have saved the bother and just posted the GoG version


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 10, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Been playing this for a few hours. It's fun but a little clunky.
> It wouldn't let me remap some of the keys, which made playing with mouse and keyboard a pain. I now play using a controller. Hopefully the key remapping will be fixed in a future update.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 10, 2020)

^ I prefer the Andy Williams original.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 10, 2020)

Whagwan said:


>



Thanks


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2020)

Just get a console ffs!


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just get a console ffs!


Why would I want to downgrade my experience?


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just get a console ffs!


So how was it?

I'm at work, but Mrs o87 has put the disk so it _should_ be ready for when I get in. 
I've not felt this level of anticipation  since we got a slow cooker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> So how was it?
> 
> I'm at work, but Mrs o87 has put the disk so it _should_ be ready for when I get in.
> I've not felt this level of anticipation  since we got a slow cooker.


Can’t really rate it yet. Takes ages to get started. Have only really done one introductory mission and some training. Took some time designing my character - tattoos, hair, penis size, pubes! Looks amazing though. Spent ages in a bar just watching adverts


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can’t really rate it yet. Takes ages to get started. Have only really done one introductory mission and some training. Took some time designing my character - tattoos, hair, penis size, pubes! Looks amazing though. Spent ages in a bar just watching adverts


Did you go for circumcised or uncircumcised?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2020)

strung out said:


> Did you go for circumcised or uncircumcised?


Didn’t have the option


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn’t have the option


Must have only been in the PC version. Just had to watch my wife spend 10 minutes trying to decide.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 10, 2020)

strung out said:


> Must have only been in the PC version. Just had to watch my wife spend 10 minutes trying to decide.



Have you spent those 10 minutes with your lad out as a _cock model_ next to the telly?

Him: Just get one like this!
Her: Ummmmm


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2020)

strung out said:


> Must have only been in the PC version. Just had to watch my wife spend 10 minutes trying to decide.


Maybe I just didn’t notice - you can either have small or big, and swingin’ or static on the PS4


----------



## Sunray (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok, so this is more in-depth than most FPS's but true to form for an RPG I'm getting a lot of missions.  The whole thing comes across as pretty heavyweight.  

Only bug so far is down to my ultrawide screen, when it goes into certain menus it black bars the display (why?) but doesn't pull dialogues in to fit so you only get 1/2 of what's on the panel.

3rd person driving the car is dumb.  Two controls for left and right as its got mouse free look when you're driving. If you don't keep them aligned you go off the road in a flash as your not looking where you're going.  I'm used to the camera tailing the car as a mechanic and can't see the reason for this design choice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

PC wankers need to get with the programme


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> PC wankers need to get with the programme



Enjoy!









						Cyberpunk 2077 is a mess on PS4 and Xbox One - and the memes have already begun
					

Cyberpunk 2077 launched at midnight last night, and now the console versions are out in the wild we're getting our firs…




					www.eurogamer.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t say I understand any of that. Haven’t noticed anything untowards


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 11, 2020)

(I'm saying this and I've not played the game yet - no one told me there are TWO discs! But....) Like I said earlier, I wonder if this is part of media backlash to the hype. 
Apart from a quick Google on reviews, I've not seen anything specifically negative on either here, fb, or twitter. 
They (CDPR and reviewers) did say that there were a number of issues that wouldn't necessarily  be fixed by a day one patch (it was also telling that all the previews went out there way not to be on standard PS4s or Xbox Ones). 
Also, from what I remember The Witcher 3 was just as buggy when it was first released, too. 

From a personal point of view, if the initial game is a bit 'janky', but the overall story/gameplay is ok, and CDPR are as diligent on the updates as they were with The Witcher 3, then I'm ok with that. One of the saving graces to Fallout 4, was a couple of the mad bugs that made it wither funny or more exciting - ie there was a bit where I was ina gunfight with some supermutant, but then the Railroad spawned in, and then the Brotherhood of  Steel, and then the institute and then the Minute Men in this massive battle that went in for a good ten-fifteen minutes


----------



## Sunray (Dec 11, 2020)

What I find puzzling about the graphical display bugs I've seen,  they are obvious, so would have been logged but hadn't got fixed as they weren't severe enough.
I'm wondering what they've been battling with over the last 12 months if the simple stuff hasn't got any attention?

I might pause my playthrough for a month or so.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> PC wankers need to get with the programme



As a PC player I can enjoy both the latest, shiniest games to be released (at higher graphics settings and with higher frame rates than consoles), while at the same time enjoying a truly vast back catalogue of older games (including console exclusives and games made for platforms that are no longer supported/manufactured, such as the Commodore Amiga) thanks to backwards compatibility and emulation. Oh and I can also do an enormous amount of other things with my PC apart from play games.

Why in the ever-living _fuck_ would I want to make such a massive downgrade to a console?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

Don’t know what a frame rate is tbh, but it’s all about the controls for me and the fact that it goes through your telly and you can sit down in a nice chair to play it instead of an office chair at a desk


----------



## NoXion (Dec 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t know what a frame rate is tbh, but it’s all about the controls for me and the fact that it goes through your telly and you can sit down in a nice chair to play it instead of an office chair at a desk



Are you deliberately trying to conform to the stereotype of console users as a bunch ignorant know-nothings? You can do all of those things with a PC too. Xbox One and PlayStation 4 controllers can be used on a PC. You can also output a PC to a TV and play from your armchair.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2020)

Played about for about two hours now and it feels like it's trying too hard to be cool, punk, etc. 

The characters feel empty. The world feels like that it has just been created for the game. Maybe after Red Dead 2 it making me feel a little like it isn't real enough.

Does actually look pretty amazing, GTX1080, 16 Ram and I7-6700k@4.5 , the game suggested ultra settings but they were a little laggy, dropped it down to high and added some extra bells. 

Eventhough it does look good, it doesn't feel original.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 11, 2020)

Has anyone seen the graphics on the XBox One and PS4?  It looks shockingly bad.  Really really bad and the world is understandably melting down over it.

 

has some examples, textures taking ages to load so models look like ps1.

Don't get it for PS4 or XBox One right now or hold off it you have it.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2020)

The driving and the models remind me of GTA 3, really surprised it looks and feels this bad. 

The buildings seem like they been taken from Sleeping Dogs....

Feels like they only did the textures for a third of the game, some parts look stunning but not the streets and roads. I sure I've seen the sam egroups of two or three people walking along the same street over four or five times.


----------



## magneze (Dec 11, 2020)

I'll pick it up for 3 quid next Christmas in the Steam sale.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 11, 2020)

If you have a PC it looks ok.
Gameplay, I've not got fully into the game yet.  I must say I prefer 3rd person games that have complex combat mechanics.  I'm a bit puzzled at the switch to 1st person, it never works as well with controllers.  The character customisation is kinda pointless you'll never see your character post hitting create.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

I got bored quite quickly and went back to playing Valhalla - I haven't really given it a chance - it's a slow builder - played it for about three hours and have only just started the first proper mission.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 11, 2020)

Dicks, dicks everywhere apparently.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2020)

It's like a teenage boy's dream, most of the women are walking around with the tits half out and wearing g strings.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2020)

Dandred said:


> It's like a teenage boy's dream, most of the women are walking around with the tits half out and wearing g strings.


surely "biting social commentary on the commercialisation of sexuality in a corporate-controlled world"

just, you know, happens to involve a lot of tits on screen


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Sunray (Dec 12, 2020)

Like the spiffing brit!


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 12, 2020)

Theres already been a '1.04' update for the PS4, seems to be more of a mission fix thing for later in the game, but it runs smoother now. 

I'm enjoying it, but I am at that point where Ilim kind of waiting for something to happen though - which I feel may be the next mission. But I'm working tomorrow  and Sunday, so it'll probably have to wait....


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Like the spiffing brit!


My wife works with him quite often - they're part of the same network.


----------



## salem (Dec 12, 2020)

Played for about an hour and it looked great but didn't seem to do much beyond press square and occasionally walk between people. Oh shot a few robots. Defiantly a bit slow to get going. Looks great though and felt like it had promise.

Playing on Stadia, I'm amazed at how quick, easy and reliable it is. Although with the style of the game being a sequence of cut scenes so far it feels like most of it could have been prerendered.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 12, 2020)

Managed to get it looking really nice now, the story really gets better at the end of act one. Quite a lot of just pressing buttons during cut scenes going on which always annoys me. 

Takes about four hours to get the start of the game.


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2020)

It's making me tired just looking at it. So many dots to clear.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 12, 2020)

The bugs just get worse 



ETA: sign the petition here!









						Sign the Petition
					

Fix the manhole covers in Cyberpunk 2077




					www.change.org


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 13, 2020)

Ah yes, gender dysphoria is just as trivial as encountering a minor annoyance in a luxury product that will likely be patched out soon. That's _just like _what trans people go through, isn't it?


----------



## salem (Dec 13, 2020)

My character was clothed in the mirror but didn't have any hair (me and my partner spent a lot of time getting that hair right too!)


----------



## Dandred (Dec 13, 2020)

It's kind of pointless creating your character as you rarely ever see them in the game.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2020)

salem said:


> I'm tempted by the stadia offer (£49.99 prerelease with a free Google Chromecast ultra + stadia controller thrown in - i.e everything you need to play the game).



Did you try this? I've actually seen some quite positive reviews of its performance with a good connection.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2020)

The update has improved the graphics loads. Also got an optic implant in the game which made things clearer


----------



## salem (Dec 15, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Did you try this? I've actually seen some quite positive reviews of its performance with a good connection.


Yeah, it works remarkably well. I initially played on my laptop with a PS4 controller but I got the package with the Chromecast Ultra / stadia controller a few days later. Both work fine and I was impressed with the build quality and ergonomics of the Stadia controller too. As a bonus I'm flogging my existing Chromecast and should get half the outlay back already.

FWIW I've got 100mb virgin connection and it works perfectly on ethernet but seemed a bit janky on WiFi. I'm also unsure how the economics of it works for Google and I wouldn't be surprised if performance takes a hit if it gets popular or Google pull the plug if it doesn't.

But so far I'm impressed.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 16, 2020)

CDPR getting mauled and then pulled over hot coals for the performance of PS4 and XBox One. 

They did seek to hide the problems though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 16, 2020)

salem said:


> Yeah, it works remarkably well. I initially played on my laptop with a PS4 controller but I got the package with the Chromecast Ultra / stadia controller a few days later. Both work fine and I was impressed with the build quality and ergonomics of the Stadia controller too. As a bonus I'm flogging my existing Chromecast and should get half the outlay back already.
> 
> FWIW I've got 100mb virgin connection and it works perfectly on ethernet but seemed a bit janky on WiFi. I'm also unsure how the economics of it works for Google and I wouldn't be surprised if performance takes a hit if it gets popular or Google pull the plug if it doesn't.
> 
> But so far I'm impressed.



Intresting. I must have another play. I've got 100mbs and a chromebook and a PlayStation controller. I signed up for the free premium trial, but havnt properly exored it.

Bizarrely it appears that other then a high end gaming PC this may be the best way to play it.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 16, 2020)

As long as everyone realises Stadia has a shelf life, as it's owned by Google and their track record with failing IP is well known.  If they pull the plug and you have games on there you paid for, don't expect Google to be sending you discs when they kill Stadia.  They might, it's not like the don't have the money, fear the worst.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 18, 2020)

Sunray said:


> This is what developers learn quick, people forget delays, they never forget shit software.
> It's only a few weeks, amazing what can get done when you sleep under your desk.  @CDPR the company bonus is to be able to sleep in your own bed.


How's that working out?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2020)

Unlisted from the PlayStation store!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2020)

I uninstalled it a few days ago.

Just not feeling the vibe.

The driving is atrocious, the city feels empty.

Really good review here.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 18, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Unlisted from the PlayStation store!


That's so they can offer refunds. 
Glad I held off buying it now.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 18, 2020)

People should do the smart thing and wait till games are already ten years old before buying them.
This applies to everything except new Half-Life games.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2020)

tommers said:


> This is going to be a mess on release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine working there knowing that this would unfold when the game was released but with no way of stopping it. Must be heartbreaking after spending so long on it.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 18, 2020)

I think at least one person involved in working on it managed to find a way to express some of their frustrations:


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 18, 2020)

tommers said:


> Imagine working there knowing that this would unfold when the game was released but with no way of stopping it. Must be heartbreaking after spending so long on it.


Don't think you'd have time to think about the future much, what with the non stop crunch.

(This is yet another example of why Crunch Is Bad, of course.)


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2020)

jebus christ the guy talking about this on the bbc atm is someone you want to punch

and i say that as ginger male of the same age with a beard and long hair

*ali-jones from games radar it appears


----------



## magneze (Dec 18, 2020)

magneze said:


> I'll pick it up for 3 quid next Christmas in the Steam sale.


Might not have to wait that long at this rate.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2020)

i fell for the nonsense around the nomad soul so i've feel the pain

the crunch is bad but is also gamer and consol manufacturer pressure

since the dawn of time we had people pushing for games to be released before their ready

at least Rd2  worked upon release


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2020)

I have applied for a refund


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2020)

as i'm not upgrading my console this year as aside from this what games do i want

i'll wait to see if it works and more than likely grab it cheap when i upgraded


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 19, 2020)

I think I'll play it when (1) I have a PS5 and (2) they've fixed all the bugs.  I'm assuming it's one of those games that could eventually be really good after several big patches?

(Prob be one of the first games to be included in a PS5 bundle.)


----------



## Sunray (Dec 19, 2020)

The game is turning into a meme now.  The commentary is non-stop.

With all the pre-orders, the most in gaming history, there was no obvios reason to release.  Totally dumb decision with obvious but brutal outcome.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 19, 2020)

Sunray said:


> The game is turning into a meme now.  The commentary is non-stop.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2020)

I see it can corrupt your save files if they go over 8Mb.
e2a:
 CDPR support: "Stop playing the game." lol

I started playing Immortals Fenyx Rising instead as I fancied a Breath of the Wild clone and it was £23 on epic yesterday.  Its great.


----------



## VfromtheG (Dec 28, 2020)

Running on a series s everything is ok . 

The game is fantastic.. just as in the Witcher 3,the characters are well defined and almost believable.

No glitches yet running 1.5 patch .
Obviously there is no raytracing yet 
 Pretty low framerate for the power of the series s (considering in Forza I've hit 130fps with rtx)... but as is commonly known this is the version suited to the previous generation and we all await ray tracing at 6o fps please.

As with the Witcher 3 it looks like a steady stream of dlc's are on the way . Woop woop .


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 28, 2020)

VfromtheG said:


> Running on a series s everything is ok .
> 
> The game is fantastic.. just as in the Witcher 3,the characters are well defined and almost believable.
> 
> ...


Did you turn ray tracing on? It works fine for me, getting 50-55 fps @1440p on RTX 2080S


----------



## VfromtheG (Dec 28, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Did you turn ray tracing on? It works fine for me, getting 50-55 fps @1440p on RTX 2080S



I can't cos I am on the Xbox series S console . One day I will see pretty much what your seeing .. all be it on the S not at 4k... I hope !


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 28, 2020)

VfromtheG said:


> I can't cos I am on the Xbox series S console . One day I will see pretty much what your seeing .. all be it on the S not at 4k... I hope !


Ahh! That makes sense.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2020)

Installing on pc as I type..£31.97 on cd keys


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2020)

Still waiting for my money back


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2021)

20 or so hours in, some bugs but none game breaking and nothing to moan about.

I think it's great, the main missions are long and interesting, Night city and the bad lands look great. Starting to get into the modding and augmenting side of my character with some good implants to be had. Want to get a new gfx card to get it looking really shiny.



Spoiler



Keanu Silverhands reveal is pretty good


----------



## stdP (Oct 25, 2021)

Finally just finished this and, being keen to avoid spoilers etc, a bit surprised to see not much action going on in this thread. I only just started playing it this summer when my partner went away, and only finally concluded it now (but I have a tendency to be rather obsessive about this sort of thing so I've done pretty much every mission and side-job and - I think - all of the endings on a single play through). Without wanting to spoiler it much for people who are maybe still on the fence about playing it, suffice to say I absolutely loved it and thought it was well worth the hype. I've probably put about 160 hours in so far.

Night City's a beautiful, crumbling, shimmering nightmare of a world. The realisation of this place with its incessant consumption drowning the city in its own filth makes it probably the most wholly realised open-world I've played. I've wandered around it for days just exploring and looking at stuff as there's a dizzying amount of tiny background details and in-jokes (including a dead John Connor). It's got the depth of setting other dystopias can only dream of (Bladerunner notwithstanding).

The characters are just as varied as the city itself and there's massive variety involved in the side quests (although many of them are predictably similar to the sort of thing you find yourself doing in any open-world job). The people and factions you work with vary a lot but of course all of the ones you work with tend to be ineffably cool but with variously coloured streaks of cynicism. One aspect I did find slightly cringy at times was the reverence seemingly associated with musicians and especially the "Rockerboy" ethos but I suspect this was largely straight from the source material and it made sense in the way that escapism in this world would be highly sought after.

The detail on some of the side-quests was also very well done. Ultimately most boiled down to "go here and kill these guys" or "sneak in here and steal this stuff" but there was enough variation in the details that it didn't drag. Non-combat quests were also a thing - visiting Jackie's funeral was also surprisingly touching. Probably my favourite here was tracking down the cyberpsychos - each one had a very different back story on exactly how they'd been driven bonkers by this horrendous reality.

The multiple jobs do a good job of keeping the storyline in the air and don't really clash that much. I haven't tried it but I dare say it's possible to bosh your way through without doing any of the side jobs at all, but that would lose much of the fun and flavour that the game offers. The main storyline is notably fairly twisty-turny with multiple shadowy factions backstabbing one another and a few bits where I wasn't paying attention demanded to be revisited.

Normal skill level made combat maybe a bit too easy, especially with my max-level hacker build who'd accumulated all the best gear, so the final mission was never really a worry or a challenge (but was still fun). Skills/weapons/cyberware progression is different for each discipline and each has its fair share of quirks and side-missions to find the best upgrades, although on the character side there's definitely some talents that are waaaaaay more useful than the others so it might be a bit unbalanced for some depending on what play style you adopt. You also end up making some hard decisions about what skills and equipment you _won't_ be able to use.

I'm sure it was intentional, but having Johnny being an utterly abrasive arsehole from the first minute we see him was both a brave choice for such a high-profile character and made the eventual reconciliation both in the game and as you the player all the more satisfying. I felt genuinely sorry for the dude once you find out everything that happened to him and his missus and everything he saw happening to the rapidly disintegrating world around him. I'd say Keanu delivers it very well (but then I'm a fan of Keanu and this sort of role plays to his strengths in any case).

They were also pretty brave for having such a downer ending(s). The first time I finished it I wasn't sure on it and thought they might just be daring to be different but I'm now convinced that it fits the nihilistic universe perfectly; even the happiest ending I came up with still results in the death of someone you've built up a rapport with as well as having to decide whether V or Johnny gets to "live".

There's some genuinely excellent ambient music in the soundtrack (CDPR are kind enough to provide a set of WAVs/FLACs of much of it with the game); there's some fizzling, fuzzy, clanking techno for the action scenes and some really atmospheric down-tempo pieces for the sombre reflective bits (probably the closest popular work I could compare it to would be Cliff Martinez's scores for _Traffic_, _Solaris_ and _Drive_). The credits mention two electric cello players; not an instrument I've knowingly heard before but it's used in a few key tracks and gives the pieces a beautifully mournful, almost dirge-like, sound. It didn't come as a surprise that one of the co-composers for the soundtrack did the similarly throbbing/ethereal music for the tonally very similar _Dredd_ film. The rock and pop songs used for the local radio stations are good too, almost all of them with an angry tone appropriate for a society permanently at war with itself.

Yes, there's still some bugs - mostly relating to slow-downs and crashes (although I'm playing mostly on linux which probably introduces bugs of its own), although there's a few instances where objects spawn too low down and you can't pick them up. In once case this resulted in a car I was meant to retrieve being 40m underground and I was unable to complete the mission; in another instance I was unable to pick up a legendary katana as a reward for a mission. Thankfully these are the only game-breaking bugs I ran in to.

All in all, even though this genre's right up my street I still regard it as a great game for everyone to try. Just a shame it was released to such a furore of bugs and bad press.


----------



## salem (Oct 26, 2021)

Great write up, I'll try and give it another shot.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

Yeah good write up, you talked me round, 

Still a bit worried about trying to play this on the ol' xbone, if i get it for less than £20 i'll have a go


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 26, 2021)

I'll get it when I get a ps5.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2021)

Looked at the price of GPUs again today. Maybe next year!


----------



## salem (Oct 26, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looked at the price of GPUs again today. Maybe next year!


If your internet is any good give Stadia a go


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2021)

salem said:


> If your internet is any good give Stadia a go


or geforce now.


----------



## Ming (Oct 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looked at the price of GPUs again today. Maybe next year!


Is it still the crypto mining thing? I’m definitely due an upgrade. Surely there’s a gap in the market for GPU’s actually being used for graphics .


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2021)

Ming said:


> Is it still the crypto mining thing? I’m definitely due an upgrade. Surely there’s a gap in the market for GPU’s actually being used for graphics .



A magic combination of mining with a bit of global supply shortages thrown in for good measure I believe.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

If you're not into mining got for a LHR version  as mining is locked out on those cards.

Last week  BOX had RTX 3070 TI for £709 , still expensive but about £70 less than the cheapest RTX 3070 on thier site, I've got a stock alert set up for them again so even if I cant afford on I'l let people know when they come back in stock.
Im back with Shadow, £30 quid a month for to rent a full windows  VM with a GTX 1080 , activation only took 2 days last month, It's a fine alternative.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm what I belive is known as a filthy casual, so couldnt spend that much on a card. That said I've shot myself in the foot slightly as the lowest monitor resolution I've now got is 1440p.

I did try Stadia on a free trial and it wasn't terrible at all, but I don't like how your games are tied up in it, don't trust Google not to just drop it, it's not like they've given it loads of publicity. It's funny as I do think with their resources they really could threaten the consol market especially with all the shortages they have. Paid for 6 months of Geforce Now. It's really not bad and I like that your games on Steam, but they don't support 1440. It was impressive to see it on a Chromebook mind. I guess part of me is old school and just wants to own the hardware.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2021)

Tim Rogers has done a very long review of it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 15, 2022)

Next gen update is here!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 15, 2022)

You can download a 5 hour demo too.









						Cyberpunk 2077 PS5, Xbox Series X/S update finally available today
					

Cyberpunk 2077's long-awaited versions for PlayStation 5 and Xbox Series X/S finally launch today. The widely-suspected…




					www.eurogamer.net


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 15, 2022)

Well I finally picked this up for a tenner (second hand perfect all the stickers, map, postcards) and after a 2 hour install on xbox one, have played it for a week. And it is good, only minor glitches, 1 stuck in scenery, 1 crashed the game. I'm working away now but it's waiting at home and I miss it. That's a very good sign. Absorbing story, pretty to look at, great voice acting.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Well I finally picked this up for a tenner (second hand perfect all the stickers, map, postcards) and after a 2 hour install on xbox one, have played it for a week. And it is good, only minor glitches, 1 stuck in scenery, 1 crashed the game. I'm working away now but it's waiting at home and I miss it. That's a very good sign. Absorbing story, pretty to look at, great voice acting.



It's amazing, I've probably had more fun playing this then anything else I can remember for a long time.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 23, 2022)

Had a dream last night that had several features from this game, a sure sign of an interesting story well told

(or just misplaced obsession perhaps)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2022)

DLC coming next year. Unusualy I might go back to a game for the DLC. I only clocked this as Facebook article was saying it will have Sasha Grey, ex porn actress and now twitch streamer as a voice actor.

Maybe by then I might own a GPU.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 18, 2022)

Isnt it on Geforce now?

I started a new playthrough when I got my RTX 3060ti, it's a great game.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Isnt it on Geforce now?
> 
> I started a new playthrough when I got my RTX 3060ti, it's a great game.



Yes, it's a fantastic use of the tech. I played it on High with all the Ray Tracing at 1440p.

I've still got the subscription and would never bother with a GPU again if there weren't so many games I can't play.

I'm going to see what the market does once it settles a bit now the new cards are out (they've already pulled the 4080 10gb).


----------



## spitfire (Oct 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Next gen update is here!



Was thinking of picking this up.

Just wanted to confirm, there is only a PS4 version available but there is a free DL to upgrade it to PS5, is that right? there is no native PS5 edition?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Was thinking of picking this up.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm, there is only a PS4 version available but there is a free DL to upgrade it to PS5, is that right? there is no native PS5 edition?



I bought the PS4 version and it was a free upgrade to the PS5 version.  Not sure if that's still the deal or if you need to buy a PS5 version now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 18, 2022)

Certainly looks like there's only a PS4 version available to buy.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Certainly looks like there's only a PS4 version available to buy.



That's what I thought, was sure i was missing something, thanks for confirming.


----------

